# Western Washington GSD BBQ or something...



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas of when and where? I know of a gigantic off leash awesome dog park with picnic tables and tons of space on Whidbey Island but not sure about other places around western Washington.

So anyways I think we should for sure plan an event of some sort especially as it gets warmer.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

No one is interested?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am. I will talk to my club members and get some ideas.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome. I only know of like 5 GSD owners in this area.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I know of several! lol


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Depending on when it is, I'd be interested. I love Whidbey Island. I'm in North Seattle.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm down in OR but depending on how far up it is might be able to make it...when it stops this snowing cr*p!


EDIT: Just saw you said Whidbey Island...dang, that's waaay up there. Might be able to but...it is several hours...hmmm


----------



## SapperandIzzy (Mar 22, 2011)

Im new to here but will subscribe to this thread. Hope someone can make it happen!


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd be up for something this summer, I was planning a trip to Arlington in July anyway. I've never been to Whidbey Island.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

The pooches & me LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Double Bluff Beach off leash area!!! In our opinion it's the best in W WA. Unfortunately, we don't get there as often as we'd like.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just vote that we wait until the rain stops.  It's still a little cold.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I would love to go too, but I am leash reactive and of course that translates down the leash to my boy. I don't worry too much about my girl but she does have a bad habit of nipping other dogs in the face and that could be taken the wrong way too. Would hate to see her start a fight by doing that/ So IF we were to go, I would probably need waaaay too much help from every one to learn how to fix those two problems.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd love to go even though I'm on the other side of the state. That said...ONLY if it is a leashed event and NOT at a dog park!!


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Do we know when this might be yet?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Why not just come to the herding date?
We'll have plenty of food available for cheap, and spectating/hanging out, playing on the agility equipment or in the big open field, is all free.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

What's the herding date?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

What is a herding date? Is it like speed dating?


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/events-club-info/158029-pacific-northwest-herding-fun-day.html


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm new too, but it would be fun to get together. Unfortunately we can't make it to the herding event, but if something else is planned we'd be interested. We're in Bellingham, but we travel down south frequently because we have family down there. Keep us posted.


----------



## JenniferF (Dec 22, 2011)

Bringing this post back up to the top--- for anyone in the Bellingham, Mount Vernon or Everett Area I would love to have a pup play date! I have a 14 week old GSD


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

JenniferF said:


> Bringing this post back up to the top--- for anyone in the Bellingham, Mount Vernon or Everett Area I would love to have a pup play date! I have a 14 week old GSD


We go up into Everett about once or twice a month to visit our friends at AFK Tavern. Viking is half your age--only 7 weeks and 5 days--but once his first round of vaccines are done I wouldn't mind setting up a puppy playdate for socialization.

I think the idea of getting a club involved and doing some sort of picnic would also be fun. Spring is coming after all.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Love the title to this thread. So what sauce goes good with bar-b-qued German Shepherd?


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

billsharp said:


> Love the title to this thread. So what sauce goes good with bar-b-qued German Shepherd?


A nice cold cobb salad.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We take Shasta to Marymoor Park about once a month. Does anyone else ever go there?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> We take Shasta to Marymoor Park about once a month. Does anyone else ever go there?


Rumi & I are there all the time since we live about 10 minutes away


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I'm in Port Townsend with my rowdy youngster ( 6 1/2 months old)
A get together BarBQ with fellow GSD owners sounds like fun IF dogs are leashed. My pup is currently reactive with a Big Bark

RL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd481/rolraven/?action=view&current=2mon.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> We take Shasta to Marymoor Park about once a month. Does anyone else ever go there?


About once a month Pat and I have lunch there because he works about five minutes away from it. I'll bring sandwiches and we sit and eat. It's been too cold lately, though. But yes it's very easy for us to get there. I'm not taking Viking within ten feet of any parks until he's 12-16 weeks, though.


----------



## farahs (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this group and like JenniferF, would be interested in a meetup/playdate. I am in South Everett. I have a 5 month old female GSD who has unlimited energy. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

oo oo I'm interested !!! I live in Maple Valley (south king county) !! 

My GSD doesn't ever really meet any other GSDs so would be good for him, I'll definitely be willing to go anywhere for a meet


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We are in Mountlake Terrace (between Edmonds & Lynnwood) and would love to get together with other GSDs. 

Our GSD is the only GSD in our county 4-H program so we are always looking to learn more from others like her and their owners


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

JenniferF said:


> Bringing this post back up to the top--- for anyone in the Bellingham, Mount Vernon or Everett Area I would love to have a pup play date! I have a 14 week old GSD





farahs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this group and like JenniferF, would be interested in a meetup/playdate. I am in South Everett. I have a 5 month old female GSD who has unlimited energy. I am open to suggestions.


 I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if any of you W.Washington peeps are still gathering on a somewhat regular basis?
I live in Everett.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you ever go to Willis Tucker Park over off of Highway 9?


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm in Mountlake Terrace and would love to meet up in Everett  

We took Nita to Marysville on Saturday to socialize her at the Strawberry Festival and she had a great time.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Do you ever go to Willis Tucker Park over off of Highway 9?


 No, I haven't been there. How often do you go there?


gmcwife1 said:


> I'm in Mountlake Terrace and would love to meet up in Everett
> 
> We took Nita to Marysville on Saturday to socialize her at the Strawberry Festival and she had a great time.


 Mine love people, but Koda, my male, gets stressed in crowds, otherwise I'd take them to more events like that. 

I'd love to meet more GSD people in the area!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

NWHeather said:


> No, I haven't been there. How often do you go there?
> 
> Mine love people, but Koda, my male, gets stressed in crowds, otherwise I'd take them to more events like that.
> 
> I'd love to meet more GSD people in the area!


Oops, I keep telling you the same thing in two different threads  

Our Sams get really excited and pull, so we can't take them out much either  

If you are in south Everett you might want to come down to Mountlake Terrace on Fridays. Our farmers market just opened and it only has 5-6 booths and is pretty slow/not too busy yet. That might be a good not too crowded event for Koda  I have been going after work about 6 pm and there are only a few people. It is open from 1:30 - 6:30.

Our 6 yr old Samoyed's name is Koda  He's my 80 lb baby :wub:


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

gmcwife1 said:


> Oops, I keep telling you the same thing in two different threads
> 
> Our Sams get really excited and pull, so we can't take them out much either
> 
> ...


LOL that's ok 

Mine are usually pretty good on leash, unless there's a squirrel. LOL

I'd love to check out the farmers market! I live in North Everett, but MLT isn't too far.

I hope we get some decent weather soon! LOL

I named my Koda after the baby bear on "Brother Bear". Koda has a big nose, & reminded me of a bear the first time I saw him. He picked up the name quickly & it stuck. (He was a rescue, & his former name was Beau)


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

NWHeather said:


> LOL that's ok
> 
> Mine are usually pretty good on leash, unless there's a squirrel. LOL
> 
> ...


Our boys are named from that movie :shocked:  

Kenai is our 8 yr old Samoyed and Koda is our 6 yr old Samoyed. Our Koda is exactly like the BB Koda, we nicknamed him Dennis the Menace because he was such a pest to Kenai 

Nita our GSD is named from Brother Bear 2, she is Kenai's girlfriend. Yes, we name our animals after Disney movie characters :laugh:


----------

